# Arista Premium 400 or Kodak TX 400



## vituccin (Dec 4, 2009)

Hello, 

Which film do you guys think is better, Arista Premium 400 or Kodak TX 400?


----------



## 1986 (Dec 5, 2009)

they are both essentially the same film. Freestyle just repackaged it under its brand name (Arista). I like spending the extra for the real thing. But if you are on a tight budget you cannot beat the dollar a roll Arista. The Kodak will most likely give a little better results. I suggest buying one of both to see how you like it. Everyones film taste is different.


----------



## Sjixxxy (Dec 5, 2009)

I say save yourself $2/roll and go Arista. I shot it for nearly a year and had no complaints about the image quality.


----------



## vituccin (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the responses guys.  My school actually provides us with Arista, but I have never shot with the Kodak so I was curious how they compare.


----------

